# HID kit for the sportsman



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

I installed my PIAA kit today and wow, was I disappointed. The stock 50 watt bulbs are much better. Can't believe I wasted 200 dollars on those lights. At least they look cool but not much light coming from them. 
I have HID's on my brute so started looking around and found a 3 light kit made for the sportsman on ebay. I have it coming and will post results when I get it installed. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=110457543019


----------



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

Gives the bike good looks but just don't perform anywhere close to the 35 watt HID's I was use too.


----------

